# Traditional Bow Questions



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

You have a classic there. You might be better off going to www.tradgang.com and posting your question there. Lots of people experienced in the older recurves, refinishing and such.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

If he is still associated with *Bowhunting.Net* , contact Lou Milanesi. He know Groves bows and history.


----------

